# Social Anxiety Survey



## drf1000 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi everyone.

If anyone here is interested, please feel free to fill out this quick anonymous survey related to social anxiety. It's for a mini research project and having a good number of you guys respond to it would be awesome! I will post the results of the survey if you guys are interested.

http://www.tigersurvey.com/survey.php?survey=15126

Thanks in advance!

(Mods, I apologize if this is posted in the wrong section or against the rules.)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I did it.

You should too -- very fast with only 13 questions.


----------



## drf1000 (Mar 19, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> I did it.
> 
> You should too -- very fast with only 13 questions.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Done.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yup - mercifully quick.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

finished. 
what prize do i get ?


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

Done. Took like 1 min.


----------



## drf1000 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot everyone, only 28 more responses to go


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Done


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Done. Thanks for making it short and simple.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Did it


----------



## Phoenixker (Mar 20, 2010)

All right I've done it =)


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Done. That was easy.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

i did it now where is the smoking snake i was promised?



AH!! there it is!


----------



## compulsive dreamer (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm doing it right now n_n


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

there ya go


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

done


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Completed.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, that was a SHORT pleasure !! Now what ?, I'm still bored !!


----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

done


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Did it. The question about going to birthday parties as a child was very unique. Interesting...


----------



## SilverNova (Mar 19, 2010)

Done.


----------



## theloner (Jun 4, 2007)

Done


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Done.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Done~very easy & quick.


----------



## dougcyrus (Dec 29, 2009)

hum took the survey


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

finito.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

I finished taking it.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Done.

Any chance of the final results being posted on here?


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

It says it needs an ID number?


----------



## Wrathchild824 (Apr 22, 2010)

Belshazzar said:


> It says it needs an ID number?


That's what it's telling me, too... :sus


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

What is the ID number?


----------

